# Solar A2.6W - Unboxing and review



## alessandroarzilli (Apr 11, 2019)

I want to share with you all my latest video review of my new Solar Guitars A2.6W white matte six string!

It's an absolutely astonishing guitar!
Please feel free to share it where you want!


----------



## BlackSG91 (Apr 11, 2019)

Them Solar guitars look like sleek fighter jets. They sound and look great!


;>)/


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 11, 2019)

It'd be astonishing if you actually shared your opinions instead of pimping your YT views. Nothing personal but I'm sick of that behaviour on forums.


----------



## Meeotch (Apr 13, 2019)

Andromalia said:


> It'd be astonishing if you actually shared your opinions instead of pimping your YT views. Nothing personal but I'm sick of that behaviour on forums.



Agreed. If you included a paragraph or two on your thoughts of the guitar, I'd read them, and then I might even click on your damn video. Otherwise, fuck it.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 13, 2019)

Yeah the new guitar but you can only see it or read about if we only give your video views.. NO Thanks


----------



## jephjacques (Apr 13, 2019)

I will NOT click the link


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 13, 2019)

Also not; not only not, but not sharing either

Be a part of the community or don't. If you're not, this is what you can expect. Shills get rounded on around here.


----------



## alessandroarzilli (Apr 15, 2019)

Hello everybody! I'm sorry some people didn't like this post, mainly due to the fact I didn't share detailed opinions other than saying that for me it's an astonishing guitar. I understand that point of view, so for the community I'm retrieving the most important concepts and images that I only verbally expressed in my video review!

These are only my *personal opinions*, I'm neither endorsed by Solar Guitars, nor getting money from YouTube visualizations (my channel has monetization turned off). I thought my Jackson Soloist SL-2h was unbeatable, maybe it still is, but this new Solars are really getting closer to perfection! Also, compared to my custom JS22-7's bridge Invader SH-8B, it sounds a lot more clear and nasty!

I'd like giving some *background informations*, so since last year, the “Solar guitars company” has started to efficiently attack the market and it’s becoming more and more famous especially in the heavy metal scene.
Every now and then they kept releasing new awesome models and, considered that most of them sold out pretty quickly, I instantly purchased this A2.6 white matte Solar the day after they presented it. 

These are the *specs* of this beautiful guitar:
· type A shape in classy white matte, 25.5 inches long
· mahogany body with beveled edges and a set-through C-shaped maple neck
· a beautiful grainy looking ebony fretboard, with 24 super jumbo frets
· side dots and just Solar logo on the 12th fret
· reverse headstock with Solar 18:1 ratio tuners
· fixed bridge with strings through body
· master volume and master tone black matte knobs
· 5-way blade switch
· a set of Duncan Solar humbucker pickups
· it comes with BlackSmith 9-46 strings and the truss-rod adjustment tool

Talking about the *pickups*, I believe they're really great sounding:
the Duncan Solar bridge pickup sounds like a tweaked Duncan Custom 5, so it sounds both grainy and warm, while the neck pickup instead sounds like a tweaked 59, so it’s more glassy and open sounding…..perfect for solos! So, for metal, this is a very good combination of pickups!

So honestly, again, for 600 bucks, this is an absolutely astonishing guitar! Fantastic playability, easy access on the higher frets, but also a C shape neck very good for chords and rhythm sections… I can see that they really spent time taking care of the details and this is not common on a 600 dollar guitar, especially considered it’s an imported model.
I'm also uploading some *pictures *of my axe I personally took, hope you'll like it.


----------



## BlackSG91 (Apr 15, 2019)

The white and black is a good colour combo. How much $ do they go for?


;>)/


----------



## alessandroarzilli (Apr 15, 2019)

BlackSG91 said:


> The white and black is a good colour combo. How much $ do they go for?
> 
> 
> ;>)/



650,00 euros shipped


----------



## BlackSG91 (Apr 15, 2019)

alessandroarzilli said:


> 650,00 euros shipped



That sounds like a lot of money! What is that in Canadian dollars?


;>)/


----------



## alessandroarzilli (Apr 15, 2019)

BlackSG91 said:


> That sounds like a lot of money! What is that in Canadian dollars?
> 
> 
> ;>)/


About 900,00 CAD I guess


----------



## BlackSG91 (Apr 15, 2019)

Well that's a really good deal. I really like the ebony fret board and SS frets which you find on high-end guitars. I think I'm starting to like white guitars with black hardware.


;>)/


----------



## Se7enHeaven (Apr 17, 2019)

I have the S1.6ETC and play it a lot compared to my other guitars. I'm actually thinking of a 7 string, and I like the neon green one he has... A1.7DVV... also, different pickups, bridge, etc., from the model I have, which intrigues me.


----------



## alessandroarzilli (Apr 18, 2019)

To me, it would be a great choice. Artist signatures series should be top of the edge in terms of quality, or at least very high quality.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Apr 18, 2019)

the problem with Solar is the lack of OFR guitars. I like Ola, and i'm happy for him, but i wont touch a guitar with a hardtail or Evercrap.

Wilkinson? sure, because my god Andy timmons uses one, but other than that, no OFR, no go.


----------



## icipher (Apr 18, 2019)

MatiasTolkki said:


> the problem with Solar is the lack of OFR guitars. I like Ola, and i'm happy for him, but i wont touch a guitar with a hardtail or Evercrap.
> 
> Wilkinson? sure, because my god Andy timmons uses one, but other than that, no OFR, no go.



90% of the people who have OFR don't even use the friggin bar. I good hipshot equipped guitar just makes more sense than floyd/trem guitars(setup, string change, tuning on the fly, more solid wood.) I always crack up seeing these stubborn shredder dudes being so resistant to the superiority of a hipshot.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Apr 18, 2019)

icipher said:


> 90% of the people who have OFR don't even use the friggin bar. I good hipshot equipped guitar just makes more sense than floyd/trem guitars(setup, string change, tuning on the fly, more solid wood.) I always crack up seeing these stubborn shredder dudes being so resistant to the superiority of a hipshot.



Ummm no. OFRs are far better than hipshot, especially the Ibanez Edge and gotoh 1996. Also, it has nothing to do with shredding, and I'm not trying to be a shredder.

AND, if you cant do an OFR string change in under 30 minutes, you dont know anything about OFRs.


----------



## icipher (Apr 18, 2019)

MatiasTolkki said:


> Ummm no. OFRs are far better than hipshot, especially the Ibanez Edge and gotoh 1996. Also, it has nothing to do with shredding, and I'm not trying to be a shredder.
> 
> AND, if you cant do an OFR string change in under 30 minutes, you dont know anything about OFRs.


 

OK. so what is the advantage of OFR? I can play a 40 minute show and my guitar doesn't go out of tune. If a string breaks I can have a new one on in 30 seconds. The hipshot is also flat on the body like an OFR. Where is the benefit of a trem if you're not using a bar?


----------



## Decapitated (Apr 18, 2019)

Looks like more OFR Solars are being made available. That blood red matte is awesome.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Apr 18, 2019)

icipher said:


> OK. so what is the advantage of OFR? I can play a 40 minute show and my guitar doesn't go out of tune. If a string breaks I can have a new one on in 30 seconds. The hipshot is also flat on the body like an OFR. Where is the benefit of a trem if you're not using a bar?



OFRs are like condoms. You would be glad to know they are there when you need 'em.


----------



## MoJoToJo (Apr 18, 2019)

I don't get the hate to this guys post from some of you did I come in late & miss something?
You guys are scary


----------



## Jeff (Apr 19, 2019)

MatiasTolkki said:


> Ummm no. OFRs are far better than hipshot, especially the Ibanez Edge and gotoh 1996. Also, it has nothing to do with shredding, and I'm not trying to be a shredder.
> 
> AND, if you cant do an OFR string change in under 30 minutes, you dont know anything about OFRs.



Floyds suck.


----------



## stevexc (Apr 19, 2019)

MoJoToJo said:


> I don't get the hate to this guys post from some of you did I come in late & miss something?
> You guys are scary


Spam bad, content good.


----------



## Se7enHeaven (Apr 20, 2019)

I don't mind Floyd bridges, but I do find the Ibanez Edge to be more stable and usable (less de-tuning with use). I find I have to tune up more often with regular Floyd use. It helps to pre-stretch the strings (String Stretcha device).


----------



## trem licking (Apr 20, 2019)

Floyds and their quality licensed variants are the best bridges ever made. Period.


----------



## Se7enHeaven (Apr 20, 2019)

trem licking said:


> Floyds and their quality licensed variants are the best bridges ever made. Period.



Considering you lick your trem, I will accept your authority and opinion.


----------



## alessandroarzilli (Apr 22, 2019)

MoJoToJo said:


> I don't get the hate to this guys post from some of you did I come in late & miss something?
> You guys are scary



I guess it was an encouragement to be a good community user, shills get rounded up around here, buddy!


----------



## Amenthea (Apr 22, 2019)

Nice looking guitar, and white/black always works for me, but I don't like the headstock design. It puts me off Keisels and stuff like that as well. Took me years to get over Ibanez's and I can't have a Jackson with that pointy tip (if they make a Monarkh with a revers pointy headstock, instant buy).

I grew up on LP's and have a heavy right hand, (I also palm mute a lot) so I never have got on with floating trems myself. I like it when there are decent alternatives bridge wise on a 'metal' guitar.


----------



## alessandroarzilli (Apr 23, 2019)

Yes, not everybody likes pointy headstocks, but I guess most (if not all) Solar guitars are coming with the same one, adapted for six seven or eight strings.
I personally like this kind of headstocks, I've never really owned a guitar with a more rounded or classic one and before replying to this comment I never realised all my guitars had pointy ones.
Samick KR-660, Gibson Flying V (sold), Jackson SL-2h, Jackson JS22-7 and now this A2.6W.


----------



## 777timesgod (Apr 27, 2019)

trem licking said:


> Floyds and their quality licensed variants are the best bridges ever made. Period.



They are a part of Metal history but they have a ton of problems. I was setting up a guitar with an OFR last night and the time spend is larger than with other bridges and like I said many time the fine tuners stink. I still love using them but they are far from flawless.



alessandroarzilli said:


> Yes, not everybody likes pointy headstocks, but I guess most (if not all) Solar guitars are coming with the same one, adapted for six seven or eight strings..



I assume that this is done to keep the costs down rather than from a taste perspective.


----------



## Se7enHeaven (Apr 27, 2019)

777timesgod said:


> They are a part of Metal history but they have a ton of problems. I was setting up a guitar with an OFR last night and the time spend is larger than with other bridges and like I said many time the fine tuners stink. I still love using them but they are far from flawless.
> 
> 
> 
> I assume that this is done to keep the costs down rather than from a taste perspective.



It's more of a trademark thing, like adding the Solar logo at the 12th fret (according to Ola).


----------



## Musiscience (Apr 28, 2019)

trem licking said:


> Floyds and their quality licensed variants are the best bridges ever made. Period.



If I need a trem, I'd always take a 510 over an OFR. 

OFR are generally speaking a pain in the ass. Unless you plan on abusing the trem or doing a lot of divebombs, why bother with all the cons?

For me at least, the best bridge is the Schaller Hannes.


----------



## trem licking (Apr 28, 2019)

Actually, if you are dealing with a non decked 2 point trem, you might as well have a Floyd. They are superior in every way. Pretty sure I've listed these advantages on here before, but I don't mind doing it again.
1. No nut maintenance. Ever. Floyd nut takes all string sizes. Don't like turning a hex wrench 3 times? Take off locking pads. You now have a universal, max slip nut
2. Don't use the bar? Block the Floyd SUPER easily. You now have a fixed bridge. With fine tuners. Only dive? Half block it once. Done. Super versatile.
3. "But string changing a non blocked Floyd is a pain in the ass"... How about just reuse the strings you break? Wind extra string at the tuning post upon restringing. When the string breaks (9 times out of 10 at the bridge) unlock the locking nut, pull down more string, reinsert into trem n relock, stretch and viola! SUPER quick and easy string fix (very handy at gigs if you don't have a backup guitar)
4. Floyd is the king of all things vibrato. It can do huge ups and downs, as everyone knows, but it's also easier to do subtle vibrato as the string length you are moving is shorter (because the strings are locked at the nut)
5. They stay in tune. Always. I gigged for years without a tuner because I never needed one... Leave room on that pedalboard for more exciting pedals.

There are so many ways they are the best, even if you aren't a whammyer. Everyone should just realize that and use them


----------



## Matt08642 (Apr 28, 2019)

Some of you guys get really bent out of shape over this whole "debate". 

Clearly literally all hardware has someone who will think it's the best. Many very successful musicians swear by Floyd Rose, many swear by Hipshot, many swear by Schaller, many swear by Evertune, etc

Some people hate the setup of a Floyd, some don't mind at all (myself included), some people don't incorporate trem work in to their playing, some do it extensively. Paul Gilbert and Steve Vai are both insanely proficient players, Paul uses mostly hardtail, Steve uses mostly Edge/Lo-Pro Edge trems. Are you going to say you 100% know better than either of them and can definitively say one of them is "wrong" when it comes to their choice?

What I'm saying is, I've been seeing this debate on forums for nearly 20 years. It's never changed, and literally never will change. People like what they like, there is no "best" for everyone.


----------



## trem licking (Apr 28, 2019)

Yes, they are wrong. Lol

In all seriousness, I just like to point out things about Floyds that people may not realize. Or just toss a tip or 2 out that may help someone. I have some hardtails... Acoustics and 9 string haha


----------



## alessandroarzilli (Apr 29, 2019)

I think every guitarist should have at least one guitar with a good tremolo bar (FR or not).
Solar guitars with FR? Not really my favorite combination.


----------



## Musiscience (Apr 29, 2019)

trem licking said:


> There are so many ways they are the best, even if you aren't a whammyer. Everyone should just realize that and use them



I have owned 5 guitars with a Floyd, used live, in studio and at home. They are good bridges depending on what you are looking for, I just like the 510 or other non-locking a lot better. When gigging in the winter (which is VERY cold up here in Canada), I needed to unlock the nut every single gig because the wood had moved a lot and the fine tuners were simply not sufficient. It really was a pain in the butt for my situation. One of these was a custom shop Jackson, one a PRS core Custom 24 and the other a custom shop Washburn (WM526), so not cheap or badly built/set-up guitars. Sold all of them in favor of guitars with other non-locking trem systems. 

The best trem equipped guitar I had (again, for my situation), was a roasted maple neck JP6. It was barely moving because of the roasted neck, and if it did just a little, I could slightly tune it before the gig and voilà! Always in tune after using the trem too. 

TL;DR: I'm not trashing Floyds, they are good bridges depending on your situations. But, they can also be hell.


----------



## alessandroarzilli (Apr 30, 2019)

I guess the intonation maintaining depends on a lot of different factors, as you mentioned. I personally own a Samick KR-660 (with a brand new replica FR installed on it) and an original SL-2h soloist.
The Jackson seems to keep the tuning for months playing daily (not joking), while the Samick goes slightly out of tune after every day of playing.
However, lets go back to the original topic, shall we? My new A2.6W has a fixed bridge and ImI very happy with it, since it stays in tune perfectly and is very easy to Palm mute with. What's your opinions on this guitar? I still believe it's quite of a bargain


----------



## Se7enHeaven (Apr 30, 2019)

I'm aiming for my second Solar, and so I'm with you on the playability, feel and price of the guitars. However, I'm also going for the more expensive slime green 7-string with the Floyd. I enjoy playing the S1.6ETC so much that I'm hoping the 7-string will match its mojo.


----------



## alessandroarzilli (Jun 15, 2019)

Se7enHeaven said:


> I'm aiming for my second Solar, and so I'm with you on the playability, feel and price of the guitars. However, I'm also going for the more expensive slime green 7-string with the Floyd. I enjoy playing the S1.6ETC so much that I'm hoping the 7-string will match its mojo.


So, how did it go in the end?


----------



## Se7enHeaven (Jun 17, 2019)

Never ordered it yet. I sold a Kiesel and only got $750 USD, which is half the cost of the Solar. I'm holding off for now.


----------



## jwguitar (Jun 19, 2019)

alessandroarzilli said:


> I want to share with you all my latest video review of my new Solar Guitars A2.6W white matte six string!
> 
> It's an absolutely astonishing guitar!
> Please feel free to share it where you want!




That looks like a great looking guitar. I am a big fan of those washburn parallaxe guitars. The Solar guitars are (I am pretty sure) manufactured in the same factory as the Washburns.


----------



## alessandroarzilli (Jun 20, 2019)

jwguitar said:


> That looks like a great looking guitar. I am a big fan of those washburn parallaxe guitars. The Solar guitars are (I am pretty sure) manufactured in the same factory as the Washburns.



I think that now they are two completeley separate guitar companies. What happened in the past I don't know, but following what Ola Englund stated in his videos on YouTube you can understand how the story took place  However the axe is reallly good!!!


----------

